# CBBT Rockfish



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Went fishing for fish again today and headed out to work the 1st and 2nd islands over on the incoming. Fished from about 3 to sunset and boated a limit of schoolie rocks one at 19 the other at 23. Small chartreuse stretches were the ticket. It is shaping up to be a great season as the fish looked fat and healthy. Will make great table fare. 

-Alex


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

thanks for the report,im going soon as i can(tuesday i hope):fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------

